# A timer to start and stop recording



## Etienne53 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you for OBS.  I use a streaming video service and it doesn't have a recorder, so OBS is my way of recording video for my wife to watch her shows  later.  For this purpose, it would be great if I could set a time to begin and end recording.  As it is now, I open the video stream on my computer, start OBS, and turn on "record" somewhere near the beginning of the show and stop recording some time after the show is over, which means I have to be there and paying attention.  Automating start and stop would make this product perfect.


----------



## milktoast (Jul 3, 2020)

I'd like to do the same thing... I'd like to start recording at 8:00am and stop at noon and I'd like that to happen everyday... 
A calendar to start at 8am and stop an noon every day.


----------



## stream-lover (Aug 19, 2020)

There’s currently no built-in way to do this.  
As an alternative, you can set a timer on your smartphone to start and stop the recording.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 19, 2020)

However, I have requested a feature in @Warmuptill 's  *Advanced Scene Switcher*
To set a record start based on either a scene or timer. There is already the option to stop recording on a scene. And the plug-in already has a timer feature, so you can change to a scene at a set time, and record stop based on that (little round-about, but I use the plugin for other scene changes, and all-in one works for me. I recommend keeping an eye on that tool thread


----------

